# West Michigan - HLA 3600 v plow



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/d/grand-rapids-hla-plow/6777662637.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Herm Witte said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/d/grand-rapids-hla-plow/6777662637.html


How wide do you think it is?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Has to be the smallest looking by the QA plate... 56" veed, 60" straight...?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> How wide do you think it is?


I believe 54" in v and 60" straight.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice piece.


----------

